# Growing various cactus from seed



## Mojo Jojo

I thought it would be fun to try growing cactus from seed. It should be fun to watch the seedlings develop.


----------



## loreleisg

What species are they?


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Here's the list of seed that was in this mixed packet: Saguaro, Hedgehog, Fishhook Barrel, Dollar Prickly Pear, Christmas Cholla, Cane Cholla, Santa Rita Prickly Pear, and Cardo'n.

I'm most interested in the Cane Cholla.  I had a very nice one when I lived in Vegas.


Here's a new pic that shows a little bit more growth:


----------



## thruthetrees

Is the cholla you are growing the "jumping" type? 

Growing cacti from seed is so rewarding


----------



## Mojo Jojo

thruthetrees said:


> Is the cholla you are growing the "jumping" type?


No.  The spines will "jump" but they don't bring a segment of the cactus with them.


----------



## Marey

Is it ok to grow different species in one place?


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Hmmm I never thought about growing cacti from seeds. Is it as easy as growing anything else from seed? Is the germination period very long?


----------



## J Morningstar

Unless you have the right conditions, geremination isn't usually the hard part but getting them through the first year is the tough part. Like remembering to keep them watered and not to let them completely turn into little dry husks. I've done it twice before, but never got them to go over a half inch before something catastrophic happened.


----------



## thruthetrees

How about some update shots?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

J Morningstar said:


> Unless you have the right conditions, geremination isn't usually the hard part but getting them through the first year is the tough part. Like remembering to keep them watered and not to let them completely turn into little dry husks. I've done it twice before, but never got them to go over a half inch before something catastrophic happened.


That was my experience too. I also grew two bunches, one when I was just a kid, the other a few years ago. The first time they damped off before they got very developed and the second time some of them developed spines and look like tiny cacti and then they withered. It is a bit of a balancing act because over-watering is bad too, of course. Still, it was fun and a little exciting and I may take another shot at it someday.


----------



## Endagr8

Updates! 

I've been growing some mistletoe cactus from seed for a few months now. They seem to grow ridiculously slow.


----------



## J Morningstar

Tim Benzedrine said:


> That was my experience too. I also grew two bunches, one when I was just a kid, the other a few years ago. The first time they damped off before they got very developed and the second time some of them developed spines and look like tiny cacti and then they withered. It is a bit of a balancing act because over-watering is bad too, of course. Still, it was fun and a little exciting and I may take another shot at it someday.


I think I am going to use only distilled water next time and see if it was the wonderful poisions in our drinking water that 'offed them.
:


----------



## Lucas339

im planning on trying lithops seeds here soon.


----------



## kjm

Very cool, I would have never thought to do that.


----------

